# Hard Cast bullets



## tcward (Sep 22, 2016)

Are they legal for deer in Georgia. I thought regs state an expanding bullet must be used or will a hard cast expand enough to qualify it?


----------



## fishtail (Sep 23, 2016)

Hard cast bullets are considered expanding bullets.
If you don't believe it shoot one into a dirt pile. 
At 44 magnum velocities you will have to dig  10" to 13" deep to retrieve it.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 23, 2016)

The regulation is used to keep someone from using a full metal jacketed bullet


----------



## Monty4x4 (Sep 23, 2016)

I agree with above.  

I know this wasn't your question, so hope you don't mind, but I'll say I shot a deer last year with one and I think it was overkill.  I think a hot hollow point like an XTP would have been more disruptive internally and quicker.  I was in a big field which he never left and watched him run off after, and he didnt seem to know what hit him.  It was a double lung shot.  Out of my 10mm.  Again, for what its worth.  

Now for big hogs I would use them for sure.


----------



## tcward (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## rosewood (Sep 26, 2016)

I hunt with cast bullets all the time and yes they are definitely considered expanding.  I make mine from melted down clip on wheel weights. 

Rosewood


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 2, 2017)

Ive hunted with nothing but Cast bullets for 30 years or so, never failed  I use them in 357 mag, 41 mag, 44 mag, 45 Colt, and 44 Spec  My only other bullet is the Barnes XPB


----------

